# Cree LED



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I have one above my head where I sit right now. It's a pretty close replacement for a 60 watt a lamp.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Bought one last night... Nice warm colour rendering. 

Make sure you get the 2700k though, they had 4000k right beside the 2700k.


----------



## WestyLightBulb (Apr 9, 2012)

there's a major problem with these cree A bulb led replacements. they have 120hz flicker because they did away with the isolated power supply in order to reduce the cost. the flicker is the same as on the old magnetic fluorescent systems. good idea to be careful trying these if you suffer from flicker induced headaches.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

touring a Cree facility tomorrow actually. Looking forward to seeing the latest and greatest coming out.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Have one at my front door. Seems to be quite nice.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

We installed several of those in a new kitchen for a client last month.

The fixture supplier had sent out incandescent bulbs, and the customer does NOT want incandescents in their new house. 

The look like the standard light bulb, and have a rubber coating on the outside, too. 

We will be getting more of these from the Dee-Potte.


----------

